# Cat 420E IT and Takeuchi TL140 with Horst snowwings



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Finally started to make some videos with my new equipment, hopefully I can get some action shots in the snow soon. Here are some links on youtube.














Enjoy


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Very nice equipment.Good luck this winter!!


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

great video...how does that tracked machine push snow? Just wondering because we would really like to purchase a tracked machine but would hate for it not to work in snow and just use it half the year and not year round. Have heard both storys...that they do great in snow, or that the suck in snow..


----------



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Look at my post in the heavy equipment section, I give a pretty detailed description. My machine is doing very well so far in the snow, no problems yet.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice stuff you have there please post up some videos


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

nice equipment


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice stuff J Rock, I'm hoping the wings don't move that slow in real life, all the ones I have ran are much quicker. Also those switches can be moved to your joystick so you can use one hand to operate all functions.


----------



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Takeuchi joystick*

Hey JD Dave, thanks for the feed back, I still need to adjust the hydraulic flow dial on the wings to make them move quicker. As for the joystick the dealer tried to tell me that in order to do what you are talking about they would have had to buy another joystick to be able use only one joystick instead of another control switch box. I couldn't't figure out myself why they were not able to use the original joystick, it looks like it would be able to. I took there word on it because they are supposed to be the pros on hydraulics. I know the bottom line price that we agreed on played a role in the final installation
of that blade, so I'm sure they were trying to save as much money as possible!! Next year I will probably switch it to the joystick, but in the mean time the way it works now works just fine once you get used to it like anything else.

I also notice that your from Caledon, I use to live in Bolton for 18 years until I moved this year just north of hwy 9 and 50. I probably know allot of the same people that you do, you know how small towns are. Nice talking, keep in touch


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice stuff ya got there.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

oh yeah, try to get some plowing video if ya can.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

FYI those controls were not Cat controls, Takeuchi is the brand that invented the style controls where the left joystick drives the machine and the right one works the bucket and loader arms. Cat just copied them when the introduced their machines around 1999 or 2000. Once you are used to them most don't want anything else. I learned on a Case 1845C and now I love my Takeuchi TL130. 

I love those plows but I imagine for quality like that it comes with a price,


----------



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up , I did not realize Takeuchi was the original inventers of that style control, I'll have to ride my buddy who works for Caterpillar and inform him that Cat needs to start calling that style Tak controls instead. I got really comfortable running Tak controls but had them changed because my employees are use to Case and I have people who want to rent my machine in the summer and are dead set on that style. I agree that Tak controls are a pretty sweet set up once you get you to them. Thanks for the FYI, I'm the type of guy who likes to have the right info about things. Much appreciated


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*looks great cant wait to see it pushing 12 inchs *


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Firehog, are those department issued fire boots I saw there?? ;0)


----------



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

*boots*

No there winter saftey boots from Mark work warehouse, there rated for -100 and the toes are not steel but of a different material so they don't make tyour feet cold. About $150 snd worth every penny!tymusic


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great Video, you have some seriously nice equipment there. I agree with the above poster, all those buttons to move the wings seems a bit cumbersome, good luck with the plowing!

- Dan


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice set up. I have the same equipment but a Bobcat T300 instead of the Takeuchi.

Snowman79 was asking about a tracked machine. If you are only using it for snow removal, just get a tired machine. The track machines are very expensive and the sprokets can freeze to the track. I learned the hard way. The tracks are just for low ground pressure. I use mine for floation during the entire year on job sites doing dirt work. I love them for floatation but only ok in snow removal. At about 600 hours, my tracks started sliding all over when plowing. I now have 1100 hours on them and they are really bad in the snow. Just thought I would give my 2 cents.

Snowman79 where are u from in midwest?


----------

